# VK Gaminig PC



## jpc89 (24. Oktober 2017)

Case - AeroCool Aero 1000 White Edition
Netzteil - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ S
Mainboard - Asus Z170-K Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel D
CPU - Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz
GPU - 8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden
RAM - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX
GPU Kühler - Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
SDD - Samsung EVO 250GB
Laufwerk - LG CD/DVD Brenner


Das System wurde nie übertaktet, ist aufgrund der Komponenten
aber entsprechend geeignet.


Alle Komponenten funktionieren fehlerfrei und tadellos.


Der Rechner wird aus Zeitmangel verkauft und ist wenig gelaufen.
 



Bei Fragen, einfach melden ! 

Preis € 1300,-

Bilder - https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/top-gaming-pc-/742532617-228-359?utm_source=sharesheet&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


PS. Bei Interesse gebe ich auch den Monitor ab - Dell S2716DG Monitor (27 Zoll,144Hz 16:9,HDMI,USB,DP,2560x1440,1ms) - Bitte separat anfragen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ist die SSD auch einzeln zu haben wenn ja wieviel soll sie kosten ?


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2017)

Kaufdatum?
Rechnung vorhanden?


----------



## jpc89 (25. Oktober 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ist die SSD auch einzeln zu haben wenn ja wieviel soll sie kosten ?



Verkaufe zunächst mal als Komplett-System.


----------



## jpc89 (25. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zybba schrieb:


> Kaufdatum?
> Rechnung vorhanden?



Kauf war 09/2016

Rechnungen, sowie alle OVP's inkl. Treiber, Handbücher etc. sind noch vorhanden, ausgenommen Laufwerk und SDD


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2017)

ich mag mich täuschen, aber ist der preis nicht reichlich überzogen?


----------



## jpc89 (25. Oktober 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich mag mich täuschen, aber ist der preis nicht reichlich überzogen?



Sagt ja niemand das der Preis in Stein gemeißelt ist und kein Verhandlungsspielraum besteht. Darüber hinaus sind etwaige Versandkosten inkludiert.

Also nein, ist er  nicht...


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2017)

... ist er schon, für solche "alten" Komponenten. 

Trotzdem viel Glück und vor allem viel Erfolg beim Verkauf, wobei ich wirklich der Meinung bin, dass du mehr verdienen könntest, wenn du die Komponenten einzeln verkaufst.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (25. Oktober 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ist er schon, für solche "alten" Komponenten.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Glück und vor allem viel Erfolg beim Verkauf, wobei ich wirklich der Meinung bin, dass du mehr verdienen könntest, wenn du die Komponenten einzeln verkaufst.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich das kurz Pi mal Daumen im Kopf überschlage, sind die 1.300 Euro das sogar etwas mehr als der derzeitige Neupreis der Komponenten. Einzelverkauf bringt immer mehr, da der Käufer bei Komplett PCs einen "Mengenrabatt" erwartet.


----------

